# Barely Halter Broke Weanling + Straight Load Trailer



## that.queer.equestrian (Jul 9, 2021)

Hi, I'm buying a weanling soon and I just realized I have a problem. I have a two horse straight load trailer. I don't think the divider can be removed. Will the baby be okay? I already know for sure I'm not tying him, because I don't believ he knows how to tie and I don't think the ties I have would be anywhere near long enough for him. The drive is only about 20 minutes, but as far as I know now it will be his first encounter with a trailer.


----------



## Palfrey (May 29, 2020)

He'll be okay. Baby horses handle things pretty darn good. And only 20 minutes, that's just getting the truck warmed up! Consider my 4 month old weanling made a 7 hour journey to my home and he did great. 

I don't really like tying horses in trailers, I agree with your judgement there. 

Good luck with your new lil guy!


----------



## 4horses (Nov 26, 2012)

Just make certain there's no way he can turn around and jump out.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Is there any way you can trailer him with his mom? I've found that it makes life really easy to load the baby if you can load mom, then baby. Haul them both to the new place, unload the baby (and mom if need be) then take mom back hom. Accomplishes 2 things, makes it easy to get baby to trailer and makes it easy to wean the foal, if he's not already weaned. Mom's out of sight, out of mind, baby doesn't fret much once she's gone. If you can't trailer with his mom, if you can load her and him, shut him in and unload her, it will make getting him on the trailer easier. I'd take him for a nice long ride just to give him time to get used to the trailer, that way next time you want him to go for a ride you won't have as many issues.


----------

